# Rash after spaying



## Sal n Esther (Nov 21, 2021)

Esther was spayed 2 days ago and she is doing ok apart from a really itchy rash on one side of her tummy where she was shaved. 

She is wearing a cone but she can get to it to scratch it and it’s looking pretty sore.
I’ve tried putting a sock on her but she just takes it off (socks being one of her favourite things to play with 🤦🏽‍♀️)

I will take her to the vet tomorrow but I wonder if anyone has any advice that might help her today?


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Sal n Esther said:


> Esther was spayed 2 days ago and she is doing ok apart from a really itchy rash on one side of her tummy where she was shaved.
> 
> She is wearing a cone but she can get to it to scratch it and it’s looking pretty sore.
> I’ve tried putting a sock on her but she just takes it off (socks being one of her favourite things to play with 🤦🏽‍♀️)
> ...


Hey Sal I've no personal experience but I looked it up for u and they said to put an icepack wrapped in a towel on razor burn to soothe it and also to use aloe vera which is safe on dogs apparently hope it helps til u see the vet if need be get well soon wee Esther 💕💕


----------

